# My Espresso (myespresso.co.uk)



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Ordered a Caggia Base on Monday evening and arrived yesterday. Quick delivery, best price I could find on the net and they also answered my email querey quickly.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope it don't go wrong. I've heard nothing but bad reviews about this company.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Well...its just a base that the grinder & machine sit on. A standard Caggia product. It was packaged well, came very quickly considering it was Christmas and was by far the best price I could find anywhere on the net! Just so you know I am not affiliated with My Espresso in any way. Just passing on my expieriences to the forum.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I ordered my Elektra machine on the Tuesday and it arrived on the Wednesday. The price was the cheapest around (Caffe Italia did it for same price but didnt want to order from there). I had a query about using the machine so I phoned and the guy gave me the answer. So far so good I have to say.


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

I ordered a stainless twin drawer base from them. It arrived damaged. They would not refund the postage cost to me. Not impressed. Avoid. The conversation with the owner on the telephone was also rather abrupt; actually no, he was rude. I am sure that if nothing goes amiss, purchasing from myespresso will be fine. If something does happen, Caveat Emptor.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You would think the owner would learn from the bad reputation that he has but it doesn't seem to make any difference. If an item arrive damaged I think the retailer should be taking responsibility for it.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

He is only damaging his repeat business



myespresso said:


> Hello
> 
> We were quiet (sic) willing to exchange the damaged item, you cancelled the
> 
> order, keeping the rest of the order, so no refund on the postage.


I had paid for carriage on two items, one of which was damaged. I returned the damaged item at a cost of £10 to me and told him I did not want an exchange. He refused to reimburse me for the cost of returning the damaged item.

Unfortunately he also seems quite unaware of both the Sale of Goods Act and the Distance Selling Regualtions. Not terribly clever for an online retailer.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope nothing goes wrong with my Elektra based on your experience dougl. What a pain this must be for you.

I looked at buying my grinder from there but opted for Fairfax


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for the feedback was looking at their Silvia prices and seems the cheapest but not worth the saving if the service is bad.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What's your top budget snegger? Have you thought about a Piccino? http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html

Andy


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

coffeebean said:


> What's your top budget snegger? Have you thought about a Piccino? http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html
> 
> Andy


the Silvia is really more than I wanted to spend,wish I could support a British business and that machine looks great too but just too much for me sadly.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

2 thing persuaded me to shell out on a Piccino rather than a Silvia or a classic. Having 2 boilers means that I have steam on demand whenever the machine is on. The mrs & the kids are big on milk based drinks and not having to switch the boiler's mode is one less thing to think about. It's probably not a huge inconvenience switching back and forth but always having both options always ready is really nice. Local () & excellent customer service is huge. If/when something goes wrong I can get the machine fixed immediately & don't get lumbered with £50 courier fees like I used to with my Gaggia super auto. I was sold on getting a Silvia for a while but in the end I was chosing between a classic and the Piccino.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh and I could get it in the mrs' favourite colour which got the other 1/2 on board with the outlay.


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

snegger said:


> the Silvia is really more than I wanted to spend,wish I could support a British business and that machine looks great too but just too much for me sadly.


Also not the cheapest place to get it from either, BTW

lot of places cheaper for it including myespresso by over a hundred quid (with there bad service record which I have only bought one thing off but had no problems)


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolute cowboys, rude, extremely poor( if any) customer service, can't rebuild rebuild a Silvia properly. I genuinely hope they go out of business, by far THE worst company I have ever had the displeasure to deal with....... My blood is boiling at the thought now so I shall go no further but can I plead that everyone avoid!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered a few bits from them a while back including a Silvia wand. The chap I spoke to seemed a little short and not overly enthusiastic as per my normal experience talking to coffee retailers but I had no problem with the transaction. He asked me to phone him once I received the Silvia wand to explain how to fit it which I did and he was quite clear with his instructions. No major issues here. Would I buy a machine from them with confidence? If money wasn't an issue then I'd probably go for a retailer that's been overly helpful as I would feel more confident speaking to them should anything go wrong. Good customer service goes a long way in my book.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Bought new burrs for my Macap MC4 from myespresso after trying other companies who say they will ring back and don't.

Burrs were ordered from Italy, I was phoned when they arrived and recieved them the next day.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Also have had some 'interesting' experiences with this company including postage refunds, strange/rude service etc... would not use again.

The gulf between these guys and someone like BellaBarista is immense.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I specifically avoided these guys when buying my fracino. Too many concerns over lack of factory warranty


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my Silvia from there, terrible aftersales service (Very rude on the phone). There was an issue with the machine, I sent it back and had to pay the postage. I phoned them up 4-5 days later to see what was wrong with it, the guy replied saying that he doesn't know its in the workshop. I then said when they find out to let me know he grumbled something to me then hung up. I phoned up the next day asking again and he didn't know, then phoned back an hour or so later saying they replaced the boiler and was being returned, then a few days later the machine came back fixed, after paying £15 postage with no apology or anything.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Despite the reassurance from members recent dealings with this company, it was with some trepidation I ordered a Rancilio bottomless portafilter from them. Arrived next day, no problems! Perhaps they have learnt the error of their ways?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I personally never had a problem with him. Always delivered next day


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fits an e61 perfectly as well if you ever upgrade


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dealt with them since I had a Silvia, many moons ago, without any problems.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered my Rancilio steam arm for my classic from them with some other bits no issues at all! Wish i had known about cream supplies but goods were delivered as promised no issue!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I just ordered the Silvia arm from them today.

Sucks the V3 wand wont fit as its longer.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

As with comments above, I ordered my Elektra from there 18 months ago and transaction and service was fine


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

I've bought my Pavoni from them last year and got dispatched the day after the buy. Everything arrived fine. Since I never had any issues with the machine I don't have any opinion on their service.


----------



## tso533 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have bought several things from them in the past without issues, but based on the bad rep that they have with returns and issues I will not buy anything from them on principle. I Recently emailed them about something and got a very terse reply from the guy that runs it. Decided to buy my Silvia from someone else.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

My experience was absolutely shocking!

i ordered a portafilter for my silvia and what arrived was a dirty, coffee stained and scratched item which had clearly been used!

When I wrote to them, they didn't seem surprised by the state I received the item in and they certainly didn't apologise for it.

I can now send it back - at my own cost - and get a refund. At least they offered the refund but I would not recommend buying from this site. They clearly have no clue what customer service is, not to mention basic decency...appalling.


----------



## KapuKawhe (Mar 10, 2014)

tso533 said:


> I have bought several things from them in the past without issues, but based on the bad rep that they have with returns and issues I will not buy anything from them on principle. I Recently emailed them about something and got a very terse reply from the guy that runs it. Decided to buy my Silvia from someone else.


Where did you buy your Silvia from in the end, if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking to buy one at the moment and most sellers seem to have mixed reviews...


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought an Ascasso from them a few years ago.

I had a problem with the group seal and after an extraordinary conversation when I was told that I was "clearly an idiot" and had "no idea" what I was talking about the phone was put down.

But hey, where else can you get such abuse??

cheers, cw


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is not the way to treat customers and gain a positive reputation.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I had to be very firm when i returned a rocky to him a few years ago, but he sent me a new one before i returned the faulty one. Does he own the company or manage it?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought a Silvia steam wand a couple of months ago from them. No probs. Although I found them off the internet (before I joined the forum) and with no previous dealings with them I went ahead. After reading the horror stories on here, however I might think again. I am going to be buying a Vario grinder at some point and they are £30 cheaper than everywhere else, so that is a point in their favour. However if I encounter problems it appears that their customer service is non existent. So, do I get it from them or pay the extra £30 and buy it from somewhere else? Or maybe there is some other place that does price matching???? Don't know how it works with regards to coffee related equipment. At the end of the day a sale is a sale and the fact that it must be a competitive market coupled with tough trading conditions. I don't know what the mark-up on coffee equipment is, but if it is say £100 then £70 of something is better than £100 of nothing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You pays your money , you takes your chances. Reviews are here for you to read and decide how you progress

. Perhaps they are £30 less as they dont have the facility or will to offer good service and dont take stuff back , or pay shipping for you when it goes wrong. Would keep the overheads down.

In life you get what you pay for, and there are lots of companies on here with great records of service from forum members, this company is best described as "patchy".

IF something goes wrong then that £30 saving isn't going to look so good , when your arguing over sending it back or postage costs to do so ....


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree totally with you. If it goes pear-shaped then the 30 quid original saving doesn't then appear that good. In the short time I have been a member of the forum I am building a picture of who is good and who to avoid.

Also, Mrboots. I noticed you are in Lancaster. A friend of mine who also lives there recommended Atkinsons coffee roasters. Are they any good?????


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Malc, why a Vario? there are better grinders than that available for a fair bit less that are bullet proof unlike the plastic vario.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Atkins beans thread moved to http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15975-Atkinsons-(Lancaster)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> So, do I get it from them or pay the extra £30 and buy it from somewhere else? Or maybe there is some other place that does price matching???? Don't know how it works with regards to coffee related equipment. At the end of the day a sale is a sale and the fact that it must be a competitive market coupled with tough trading conditions. I don't know what the mark-up on coffee equipment is, but if it is say £100 then £70 of something is better than £100 of nothing.


Heres how it works with some Vendors, I'm not going to say this one, or any specific vendor....Some box shift, there is no value add, no service, if it goes wrong you normally have expense, hassle or a problem. The more expensive the item is, the more difficult it is to get support. You have no recourse to the manufacturers, who are not interested, because invariably this stuff is all bought out warranties and they will refer you back to the dealer. If the dealer is not an authorised dealer, then they are especially not interested. Machines themselves are not even tested, just reshipped.

In this way they can keep their margin to a minimum...if you then try and get retail companies who offer a service to price match....usually they can't....or if they do, they start to think what's the point of being in business. Ultimately what you get left with is the box shifters in the market, or having to import what you want from abroad. It's not like the supermarkets, where the small businesses that are inefficient go out of business and the prices tumble...not with this sort of stuff. It's like the manufacturers themselves, theres only so low they can go....and their costs are higher than say China or India....I think sometimes, what would it be like if all prosumer espresso machines start getting made as cheaply as possible in China?

So if enough push comes from the consumers for downward prices....eventually you will get them.....but you might not like the result of such downward moves.

The emerging prosumer market is something I have watched with great interest, at one time there really were few prosumer machines available and the ranges were varied, designs were few and suitability and performance was patchy sometimes. Now look at everything you have....but this all came about because companies were willing to invest, take risks and that includes the UK, US (and other) Retailers who made it possible. A new machines does get off the ground without significant risk to all concerned. As an example, for the Duetto you have Bella Barista and Antonio Nurri (Previously Sales Manager for Izzo now Director of Ambiente&spresso) and the small part I played, to thank for it's birth.. You don't think the box shifters did that do you...they play no part in this sort of thing. The very first Rotary pumped, tanked or mains, E61 group and with a real PID, came about because of Retailers and collaboration, you'd be quite suprised to know just how many new machines came about because of Retailers Not Box shifters buying and selling with no support and no value add.

The speciality market is not massive and once you lose something it won't come back...ultimately if mass market economics take over, you get mass market products...you have to, that's the way it works. Now for some things that's better...for coffee, I think it won't be.

Look at the roasting market....new companies setting up all the time....great you think even more roasters=better coffee. Well not always and usually only if there is value add by those roasters e.g. they roast their own coffee. Lots of people are getting into roasting, because (and this shouldn't be a shock to you), they want to make money. I wonder what will happen when there are so many roasters, that you start getting a price war.....might be good at the beginning...but not years down the road.

Look at the big coffee chains muscling in....and the smaller guys could get edged out...great you think, just like the supermarkets, better prices for all, competition....now we know that's not true and who are all those new small artisan roasters going to sell to..Starbucks, Costa...I don't think so.

My 50p worth....


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that excellent insight, Dave.

As I have only been a member of the forum for a short while I am therefore a little bit green in this coffee business, so in a lot of ways I am reliant on the greater knowledge that you all have in order to make an informed choice. Basically the Vario seemed to tick many of my boxes (compact with a small footprint as we only have a small worktop in our kitchen, ceramic burrs, easy access to clean it out and little retained grounds left in the machine to go stale). It also seemed good with regards to the amount of different settings and you can set the timer to help with dosing. 99% of the time it will be set to the espresso setting, so switching it about all the time will not really be an issue. If there is anything else out there that comes close to being able to do what I need then I will most certainly bow to your greater knowledge. Nothing is set in stone at this point and I may be flexible in certain areas. The one thing that I cannot deviate from is the physical size of the machine. It really does need to be a small as possible while packing a punch. I have briefly looked at the Mignon and maybe I may have a re-think, but I did look at the spec and there were just little things that put me off a little, but I may have a change of heart.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad you saw the positive side, the problem is of course, as always, money. how much we can afford and it's easy to spout principles, but when you have to spend hard earned cash...difficult to put into practice. I'm not a wealthy person and have to watch the pennies...so I also "shop around". I would just hate to see the speciality coffee side become so price sensitive it's back to commodity buying, box shifting and the province of a few large coffee chains..

With the Vario, you might get support from the manufacturer even if you don't buy from an approved reseller. I personally didn't find it a great grinder, others have had a completely different experience. When I tested, the one I had produced inferior results to the Eureka Mignon and that's what I put in my review. In fact I am going to get a Eureka 65E I think it is, just to see how it stacks up to a Mazzer Mini (certainly a 500W motor if it's a good one will be interesting). The little Eureka has a powerful motor and good burrs, so I don't think you would be disappointed...the Vario I found very quiet and easy to live with....but that's about all. and it's not me plugging any particular Vendor, in fact the vendor I did the review for also sells the Vario.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have found the Vario to be a very capable grinder and doesn;t have any of the clumping issues associated with the Mignon

It is also serviceable (burrs are easy to replace and the grinder is easy to dismantle and put back together

In the few years that I have owned it I have only needed to add shims to the levers to stop them from slipping (as this is an older Vario grinder - the new ones shouldn't face the same issue)

I use the Vario for both filter and espresso - interchanging between grind sizes easily and with total repeatability of espresso shots

Constant grind adjustment of the calibration screw (usually moving towards finer as the burrs wear) has I think been the key to living with the grinder and not seeking a replacement.

It might look plasticky but nothing has broken or even showing signs of breaking, and I use the grinder a lot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn, when we had the Grind Off event, how did the Vario compare to the Mignon again?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The vario didnt function correct on the day though to be fair...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The vario didnt function correct on the day though to be fair...


Nuff said then......LOL

A Vario owner will tell you how good a Vario is, and the same a Mignon owner. The VArio has had problems which several forum owners have experienced where the two sliders move up and down. this was supposed to have been fixed as it happened to the first one I owned years ago when they first came out. I also believe you have to have a special tool for aligning the burrs. The jibes I make are based on the fact that the Vario has a lot of gadgetry with it whereas the Mignon does not. Still, plastic does not rust which is in its favour, but for me, the bottom line is is a Vario worth about £100 more than a Mignon.....not on your nelly


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

I too am about to walk the Vario tightrope and am wondering which retailers have the sufficient safety net if the burrs start drifting. If Mahlkonig will deal with problems direct then maybe the myespresso.co.uk deal is the one to go for. What did you decide Malc?


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Hazza said:


> I too am about to walk the Vario tightrope and am wondering which retailers have the sufficient safety net if the burrs start drifting. If Mahlkonig will deal with problems direct then maybe the myespresso.co.uk deal is the one to go for. What did you decide Malc?


Mahlkonig's support was not great for me - disagreeing that my Vario had any issue (see the 'Vario inconsistency' thread). The retailer I used gave me a refund but might not be keen to take the hit a second time..


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I too am about to walk the Vario tightrope and am wondering which retailers have the sufficient safety net if the burrs start drifting. If Mahlkonig will deal with problems direct then maybe the myespresso.co.uk deal is the one to go for. What did you decide Malc?


Hazza

I am one of the recent vario posters who has had problems. I was lucky and went with hasbean who were OUTSTANDING in their customer service. I am now happyish with the vario and I think if I master calibrating (as described by Glenn previously) then I will be content.

I would def recommend buying from a vendor you can trust in case there are problems. In fact I would go for hasbean based on my experience

Cheers


----------



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, yes I have heard nothing but high praise for Hasbean customer service. I actually cheekily asked them if they would match a competitor's price but they said no dice. Sounds like the £28 price difference is worth it though.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You have to remember that good customer service costs money


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought my Isomac Tea from Peter a couple of years ago when I visited his store. It's absolutely full of boxes which may account for his competitive pricing on some things. I've also called for advice on a couple of occasions and he seems to know his stuff. It's always Peter that answers the phone, the only downside for me is his abrupt manner. He probably does 'know-it-all' (and I certainly don't) but nevertheless I like to be treated with some respect and courtesy as a customer.

Rod


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought my m80e doserless grinder from them and arrived next day and I thought the guy was helpful


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought maybe he'd changed as recently I hadn't heard any horror stories from him. Maybe he has...or maybe not.

I remember when I first joined this forum there was a lovely lady used to post regularly. She was really nice and helpful, always the first to welcome new members and patient with their daft question's we all have as newbies. You know the sort, basically a good egg.

Anyway, she'd bought something from this guy and had problems with it. He upset her really, really badly and there was a bit of an on going saga that stressed her out a lot.

To cut a long story short he then had a stroke and a relative got involved with his business on his behalf but I remember she said at the time ( I'm sure in the heat of the moment, later to be regretted) that she was glad he'd had a stroke and she hoped he'd die soon. For someone like that to make such a comment told me all I needed to know about his customer service.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The prices are great the guy is rude, everyone has a choice of where to spend their money, i would rather be treated witha modicum of respect than the abrupt manner with which peter deals with people, oh and god forbid anything go wrong with your machine!!


----------



## Jason T (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmmm, I placed an order with them during the first part of the week and after giving him a ring yesterday for an update I've been informed my order will ship monday.

After looking through this thread I hope it ships on time and doesn't have a problem during transport or fails during warranty *concerned*


----------



## cjroebuck (Dec 13, 2014)

I just ordered a bottomless Rancilio PF from them last night, this morning got a text saying it will be delivered by courier on Tuesday, so far so good. Let's hope the item delivered is what I ordered! fingers crossed...


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I placed an order online for a la pavoni at 7pm on Sunday.

At 9pm I realised I'd ordered the wrong model and emailed the company.

At 3am that night he emailed me to say to give him a call in the morning to make the additional payment.

On the Monday morning I called and made the additional payment.

At noon on Monday I received a dispatch confirmation

I responded with my thanks and he responded courteously.

Tuesday at 4:30 pm the model of pavoni I required arrived.

It looks beautiful and I'm dying to try it out!

Communication throughout was succinct and helpful.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Well they don't bother answering emails. I've sent three now with no response.

Time to look elsewhere.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out the Coffee Forums UK Sponsors who sell machines and accessories.

What item are you after? Perhaps we can guide you towards some reliable retailers.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Check out the Coffee Forums UK Sponsors who sell machines and accessories.
> 
> What item are you after? Perhaps we can guide you towards some reliable retailers.


Thank you. I'm trying to buy a Rancilio Silvia, grinder and base. Problem is that out here in Malta there are no agents/suppliers for most good manufacturers. I only see Exobar and La Pavoni sold and supported out here, and they are geared to commercial set ups. La Pavona machines seem okay at best when compared to the Classic or Silvia. I may try to re build my old model Gaggia Classic. I can get parts shipped but not sure if I could undertake this job!

I was trying to contact my expresso.co.uk for shipping details........no answer.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might get a better response from Bella Barista who know do ship abroad and are a forum sponsor who sell the silvia etc ( as do other sponsors)

John


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

nicholasj said:


> Well they don't bother answering emails. I've sent three now with no response.
> 
> Time to look elsewhere.


Plenty of similar threads on here about them, that should tell you something. Look elsewhere.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure the team at CoffeeItalia will be able to sort you out as well. They ship all over Europe.

The link below will take you straight to their Rancilio products.


goo.gl/SZYvN2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Surely an Italian supplier must be able to help you out?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I ordered my packaged through Myespresso with no issues - is there no phone number to call?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can't miss it - front and centre of their website


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

They sound like a nightmare.


----------



## Str1ngs (Jun 19, 2016)

I bought my Rancilio Silvia V5 from this firm and had no problems. Machine arrived as described, cheapest I could find online, would recommend.


----------



## mpmcgowan (Jul 2, 2016)

I can't even open the myespresso web site on my PC. Avast anti-virus software blocks it!


----------



## Belluca (Jul 4, 2016)

mpmcgowan said:


> I can't even open the myespresso web site on my PC. Avast anti-virus software blocks it!


me too, i am using avast.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thread necromancy!

I see on another thread that a forum member is returning a machine to this company. I have also commented today on some red flags for another retailer. Out of interest I thought I would applying the same logic to his company. The main question is: who are you dealing with?

The website my.espresso.co.uk states at the bottom "OE Components, T/A My Espresso". T/A means 'trading as'. Who is OE Components? It looks like another trading name, but of whom? It could be a person I suppose: Oliver Edward Components. It could be a company but unless its one of those rare unlimited companies, it ought to state "Ltd" or Limited after the name to be clear. Anyway there is no company called "OE Components" on Companies House. This wouldn't fill me with confidence if I was thinking of buying from them.

Confusingly, elsewhere on the home page there is reference to My Espresso Ltd. Indeed the Privacy page states: "This site is owned and operated by My Espresso LTD". That seems clearer. It exists on Companies House! It is also registered to the same address on the website. This is a good sign!

Companies House tells us two things:

- the sole director is Carlo Perini and his address is registered as being in Torreglia in Italy. Not necessarily a problem - but slightly peculiar.

- there is a proposal to strike off the company. if this goes through, the company will immediately cease to exist and any contract with the company will be worthless. The strike off could be for many different reasons but usually its for a failure to file something with Companies House. This might just be an administrative oversight rather than anything sinister.

As a general rule of thumb, I don't do business with companies that are about to be struck off! If I must, it will be using my credit card so I have recourse against them at least.

The facts above are correct at today's date. My comments about strike-off might be cured if you are reading this in the future!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You make a really interesting point, @db8000

You are are right when you say if you are buying something of high value you want to know exactly who you are entering into a contract with.

When I look to buy from a new company, whatever I am buying, I always check there is an address (and that it checks out. I have seen an address relating to quite a big company that was actually a flat in a very run down, dodgy estate in a large city). No address, I won't buy. Same for a phone number.

Then I check T&Cs. I have seen some real eye openers over the years!

I check reviews, type the company name into google and see what comes up, look at payment options, delivery options, and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## Ham (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds like this might have changed hands again? Contact info is now "P Redl T/A My Espresso". I phoned up before ordering an espresso machine and grinder, he seems passionate about coffee, was helpful, I ordered online and was delivered the next day. Based in Coventry, although it isn't a retail outlet he has said it's ok to visit, will do next time I'm around the area.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I had no idea this thread existed! I might have thought twice about ordering from them if I had.

I called them to check the Mignon Manuale was in stock before Christmas and could be delivered next day as it was the best price I could find. Arrived as planned and has improved the quality of the coffee my parents are drinking (not espresso).

Only surprise is that it had a euro plug with an adapter for UK 3 pin. Not the end of the world, they shipped promptly and were clear on the phone.

Bella Barista are now offering it far cheaper with a disclaimer stating that the plastic portafilter fork doesn't cut the mustard. Not an issue for me and I would take a gamble on cheaper items in the future if it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought grinders and coffee machines from Bella Barista and they had Euro plugs. Easy thing to replace.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> I had no idea this thread existed! I might have thought twice about ordering from them if I had.
> 
> I called them to check the Mignon Manuale was in stock before Christmas and could be delivered next day as it was the best price I could find. Arrived as planned and has improved the quality of the coffee my parents are drinking (not espresso).
> 
> Only surprise is that it had a euro plug with an adapter for UK 3 pin. Not the end of the world, they shipped promptly and were clear on the phone.


 My advice would be to cut off the euro plug and wire in a good quality UK 3 pin plug (MK or other good make). I personally don't like those adaptors.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I bought grinders and coffee machines from Bella Barista and they had Euro plugs. Easy thing to replace.


 Agreed, no big deal really. Plus the adapter that was included is actually pretty solid with a screw holding the euro plug in place.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@DavecUK Looks like I have another task to do when I visit my folks at Easter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK Looks like I have another task to do when I visit my folks at Easter.


It's a very simple task, done a few times. Changing to a good quality UK plug is the way forward.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK Looks like I have another task to do when I visit my folks at Easter.


 It's just a small job, don't over worry....but I'm the sort of bloke that checks pre wired plugs and if they get too hot, cut em off and put a real plug on. sadly although pre-wired plugs and adaptors all meet the regulations, it doesn't mean they are good, or safe.

I remember when I used to fly, there was a choice of parachutes, cheap (no name) and expensive well known makes.....they both met the legal standards but they didn't sell a lot of cheap parachutes! Mind you, no one ever complained about a cheap parachute, or made a warranty claim that I am aware of.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There are a couple of types of adapter about to convert euro to uk. One is some what heftier than the other and things fit firmly. I had a decent one arrive from another uk company that is actually in Italy but also rents an answering service in the UK. Also a decent one with a compressor from Germany.

I rate MK plugs highly but wish they hadn't changed them. They have reduced the diameter of the wire clamp nut. Justified as the max wire size into a plug has been mmm "rationalised". Masterplug are pretty good and easy to get hold of. Some plugs just have a IEC stamp - avoid. They should have BS number on them. In some areas this doesn't stand for bull shite but some are better than others.

John

-


----------

